

Gozer – A Rework and Gulp.js Based CSS Preprocessor - trlllst
https://github.com/trlllst/gozer

======
trlllst
Basically a collection of Rework plugins configured to process pure CSS with
next-gen features. Syntax is closer to proposed specs and mixins are written
in JavaScript. I learned a lot while building it. Hope someone finds it
useful.

